# Gasp



## mass3000 (Sep 8, 2013)

has his product line been cleared up?
I was going through surgery when all that took place, and I mentioned the product line a few months ago to training partner and said it's bunk...
any feed back?


----------



## zezazi (Sep 9, 2013)

who are you talking about?


----------



## AnaSCI (Sep 27, 2013)

Not sure what you mean? Gasp is a clothing company.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 28, 2013)

AnaSCI said:


> Not sure what you mean? Gasp is a clothing company.



You would think by clicking on banner and seeing cool clothes its self explanitory...


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 28, 2013)

AnaSCI said:


> Not sure what you mean? Gasp is a clothing company.



mayb he means Gaspari??!!??
but i dnt know what he wld mean by "cleared up".

hm...


----------

